# Cranberry Juice



## ibshelpibshelp (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi All,Does drinking cranberry juice reduce your IBS symptoms. I have been drinking cranberry juice for last 2-3 days and it significantly reduced my symptoms. I am not sure how many days i will be symptom free. But iam feeling much better now. Did any of you use cranberry juice.Some one also mentioned aloe vera juice. But getting this drink seems not so easy. Did any one try Aloe vera juice,.. what are the results?I can continue drinking cranberry juice but it is kind of giving acid refulx, and also i had kidney stones before, so it might not be a good drink it seems,..Please share here,..


----------



## IBS-D Veteran (Mar 2, 2010)

Cranberry juice didn't help with my IBS-D and the acid reflux it caused was unbearable, I've since discovered that red apples are the best treatment for acid reflux, nevertheless, I wouldn't be brave enough to attempt Cranberry juice again. Glad it's working for you.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Cranberries are another source of flavonoids, which I have found so useful for many aspects of my health, especially cardiovascular disease and IBS D. What IBS Vet has experienced and what seems to be occurring for ibshelp is one reason, along with the security of a measured daily amount, why I prefer the experience of taking capsules of the extract, rather than relying on juices.Mark


----------



## Gill58 (Sep 19, 2006)

ibshelpibshelp said:


> Hi All,Does drinking cranberry juice reduce your IBS symptoms. I have been drinking cranberry juice for last 2-3 days and it significantly reduced my symptoms. I am not sure how many days i will be symptom free. But iam feeling much better now. Did any of you use cranberry juice.Some one also mentioned aloe vera juice. But getting this drink seems not so easy. Did any one try Aloe vera juice,.. what are the results?I can continue drinking cranberry juice but it is kind of giving acid refulx, and also i had kidney stones before, so it might not be a good drink it seems,..Please share here,..


----------



## Gill58 (Sep 19, 2006)

I tried drinking aloe vera juice for several months as everyone seemed to be talking about it and that it would help IBS (you try anything to cure this problem!!) but I found no difference in my IBS. Plus, it was disgusting to drink! I have not tried cranberry juice for very long periods, but for the short time I drink it, I found no difference. Still looking for the magic cure!!


----------

